# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Chương trình "Mát lạnh ngày hè với kem Kream Ball” của KFC

## poopoo11

*Nào cùng tham gia chương trình "Mát lạnh ngày hè vớ kem Kream Ball" của KFC nào ... tham gia ngay sẽ còn có nhiều cơ hội nhận được 01 phần kem Kream Ball miễn phí và 500 bạn tiếp theo sẽ nhận được khuyến mãi .... nào hãy cùng tham gia .... ^^ Minh Nhật,@Minh Nguyet Ho,Người Vô Hình,....
Hãy tham gia chương trình "Mát lạnh ngày hè với kem Kream Ball” của KFC 

Chương trình diễn ra trong 10 ngày từ 20/7/2012 đến hết ngày 30/7/2012

Mỗi ngày 100 bạn đăng ký đầu tiên sẽ nhận được 01 phần kem Kream Ball miễn phí và 500 bạn tiếp theo sẽ nhận được khuyến mãi giảm giá đến 49% cho 01 phần kem Kream Ball.

Hãy vào tab Kem Kream Ball dưới Cover KFC hoặc vào link sau để tham gia chương trình nhé 
https://www.facebook.com/KFCVietnam/app_153284594738391

Nhanh tay lên nào các bạn ơi!!!
Của: KFC Vietnam*

----------


## bengheo11

Ko biết chương trình còn ko ta ? có coi quảng cáo kem này, nhìn hấp dẫn mà ko bik sao ^^

----------


## fireking11

Uk, hấp dẫn nhỉ ? Có ai thử chưa ta

----------


## bengheo11

Tin mới post, chắc chưa ai thử đâu ^^

----------


## fireking11

ukm, kem KFC nhin ngon nhất rồi. hj. chắc chủ nhật phải thử mới được  :Big Grin:

----------


## bengheo11

Oh, mh chắc cũng phải đi 1 lần  :Big Grin:

----------


## bengheo11

hè này thèm ăn kem mà chưa đi, nhát quá, đợt này có dịp, chắc đi lun

----------


## fireking11

oh, hè ăn kem thì nhất rồi. dạo nào SG nóng quá

----------


## bengheo11

Phải đăng kí trên Fb hả ta ?

----------


## fireking11

thấy trên đó ghi vậy, ko bik sao  :Frown:

----------


## bengheo11

Mh vào FB ko dc, hic

----------


## fireking11

@@. Để mh vào xem thử. được free ngon thế còn j

----------


## bengheo11

Thôi vậy, chắc cũng rẻ ^^. đi thưởng thức kem mới  :Big Grin:

----------

